

Making Kiln faster with better caching - buzzcut
http://blog.fogcreek.com/caching-for-kiln-performance-improvement/

======
programminggeek
<http://bitquabit.com/post/cache-me-if-you-can/>

That was a better link with actual information, but I can see why you didn't
post it. Something from fogcreek.com is much more likely to hit the front page
of HN.

Anyhow, good article.

~~~
buzzcut
We try to blurb stuff like this from employees on our blog. Not really any
purpose behind it beside having linked from our blog as well, and easily found
there. Do you think it's obnoxious to link it this way in HN submissons? If
so, I can put the direct links in in the future.

~~~
programminggeek
I don't really think it is that obnoxious personally, but I do know that some
people make a big stink about such things. To save yourself the headache, it
is probably best to direct link submit to HN/Reddit.

I also understand the reality that certain users or certain websites are far
more likely to get their content to the top of HN/Reddit/Digg.

For example, Jeff Atwood could do a blog post of Lorem Ipsum text and it would
probably hit the front page of these social news sites. Probably the same for
Joel On Software or Daring Fireball. Those sites have such a high readership
that they will naturally get submitted and upvoted. The same thing happens
whenever Steve Jobs writes a personal note on Apple.com. It becomes news
whether it's terribly newsworthy or not.

